# Frankel



## Daffodil (19 June 2012)

Did you see that..................!   Quite incredible!


----------



## Jane_Lou (19 June 2012)

Wow, just wow


----------



## TelH (19 June 2012)

He's rather good isn't he


----------



## merrymeasure (19 June 2012)

Awesome! He's breathtaking! What a magnificent racehorse!


----------



## DH1 (19 June 2012)

Wow! what a truly magnificent, unique and wonderful horse. I don't mind admitting I was quite emotional watching that legendary performance.


----------



## angrovestud (19 June 2012)

History being made so wonderful to watch


----------



## SS.89 (19 June 2012)

And he lost a shoe !! Brilliant horse 

SS x


----------



## millhouse (19 June 2012)

Yes, he is very good.  However, does anyone remember Brigadier Gerard?


----------



## Boxers (19 June 2012)

Amazing, I have just watched a video of it.  Truly awsome horse.  Is he a stallion?


----------



## Allover (19 June 2012)

Just watched the race, INCREDIBLE, imagine sitting on that power when he "goes", awesome!


----------



## jasmine (19 June 2012)

He was incredible, I was there and it was fantastic


----------



## Boxers (19 June 2012)

jasmine said:



			He was incredible, I was there and it was fantastic 

Click to expand...

Pressing the 'like' button


----------



## kildalton (19 June 2012)

millhouse said:



			Yes, he is very good.  However, does anyone remember Brigadier Gerard?
		
Click to expand...

I do . I was heart broken when  Roberto beat him at York.


----------



## olop (19 June 2012)

Awesome horse, just awesome! I really don't know if we will ever see a horse like him again.
He just makes the other horses look rubbish and they are still all quality horses!


----------



## shep3 (19 June 2012)

Boxers said:



			Amazing, I have just watched a video of it.  Truly awsome horse.  Is he a stallion?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you stupid bitch, he is a colt


----------



## millhouse (19 June 2012)

kildalton said:



			I do . I was heart broken when  Roberto beat him at York.
		
Click to expand...

17 wins from 18 starts, and he beat quality horses.


----------



## CBAnglo (19 June 2012)

It was awesome.  I was lucky enough to be in a box in the Royal Enclosure which was situated just on the finish line and it was amazing - everyone was standing up and cheering.


----------



## jasmine (19 June 2012)

It really was CBAnglo, when Tom trotted him up to the furlong marker after his win, the crowd just went wild


----------



## HashRouge (19 June 2012)

Wow


----------



## TeamChaser (19 June 2012)

I was also there and he just took my breath away. Absolutely breathtaking in the flesh - total power house


I believe he is still entire and is now the highest rated horse in Timeform history - deserved I would say  Just awesome!


----------



## Daffodil (19 June 2012)

Jasmine, you lucky thing!


----------



## jasmine (19 June 2012)

Thanks Daffodil, it was an experience I'll never forget


----------



## freckles22uk (19 June 2012)

yes they said on the TV he was as stallion, 

fantastic race, and what a run, just brilliant


----------



## KautoStar1 (20 June 2012)

Nick Mordin did some analysis of Frankel after his Lockinge win last month, which is very interesteing - see below.  Wonder what the stats will be for his run yesterday.
He is awesome, no doubt about that.  



"It's quite easy to tell when the horses pass the five furlong marker from videos of races at Newbury. They cross the camera at that point, the rails on the near side end and the five furlong marker itself is very obvious.
This being so, I know I've clocked the final five furlongs for all the races at Newbury last Saturday accurately. I mention this because not only did FRANKEL (47) run much closer to my standard times (and everybody's) than any other winner on the card, he also ran the final five furlongs much faster.
The only horse to come close to Frankel's final five furlongs was Palace Moon, a Listed class sprinter. In his race they ran the last five furlongs 1.2 seconds slower than they did in Frankel's Lockinge. Seeing how fast Frankel had run the first three furlongs of his race and that Palace Moon's race was two furlongs shorter simply equalling the final five furlong time of the sprint would have entitled Frankel to a solid Group 1 speed rating. Running 1.2 seconds faster amazes me.
Frankel does seem to be an almost unstoppable force over a mile. And his pedigree, physique and big stride all indicate he's crying out for ten furlongs. However I don't think it would be a great idea to step him up in distance at Royal Ascot for the Prince Of Wales Stakes. He came closest to defeat when only just scraping home in the St James's Palace Stakes at the same meeting last year. It may very well be that his huge stride makes him unsuited to tracks with relatively short home straights like Ascot's round course. If he were mind I wouldn't risk his unbeaten record there. I would wait for the longer home straights provided by Sandown's Eclipse Stakes or York's Juddmonte International.
Out of interest I counted how many strides Frankel took to cover the last five furlongs. It was 135. That means his stride length was 24.4 feet, a bit more than 10% longer than average. At the slightly slower pace he'd be going over ten furlongs he would probably adopt a longer stride of around 27 feet. Indeed I bet he's already done that in races where he hasn't been pressed to go as fast as he was here."


----------



## patchwork puzzle (22 June 2012)

Absolutely amazing, only saw it by chance as it was on instead of our normal programme at my last tea break at work.  Huge talent and a stunning looking horse too.


----------



## Honeylight (22 June 2012)

millhouse said:



			Yes, he is very good.  However, does anyone remember Brigadier Gerard?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I remember him & I cried when the American horse beat him (Roberto) at York.
Think Frankel would have beaten him too. Hope Cecil doesn't run him at York it has been an unlucky race for top class horses.


----------



## Diesal (22 June 2012)

Frankel is just awesome!  I have never seen him in the flesh but I would love to.  I am dead jealous of everyone who was there to see it live.

I remember Brigadier Gerard too - wasn't there some sadness after he had finished racing?  I seem to remember him being on the news as being discovered starving and neglected for or maybe that was a different horse.


----------



## Amymay (22 June 2012)

Boxers said:



			Is he a stallion?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.

Three more races, then he's off to stud.


----------



## ElphabaFae (22 June 2012)

I saw him in the Lockinge at Newbury last month. He really is something else


----------



## Honeylight (22 June 2012)

Diesal said:



			Frankel is just awesome!  I have never seen him in the flesh but I would love to.  I am dead jealous of everyone who was there to see it live.

I remember Brigadier Gerard too - wasn't there some sadness after he had finished racing?  I seem to remember him being on the news as being discovered starving and neglected for or maybe that was a different horse.
		
Click to expand...

I think it might have been Hello Dandy, the Grand National winner you are thinking of. Brigadier Gerard went to stud, where, as a chance bred horse, he was not a great success. He sired a winner of a Champion Stakes & a winner of the St Leger. He is rarely seen in today's pedigrees.


----------



## Daffodil (22 June 2012)

After Hello Dandy retired from racing he went on loan to Lord Onslowe in Surrey, who I think hunted him for a few years.   After that though he was just left in a field, getting in a worse and worse condition when mercifully he was rescued by Carrie Humble who set up the Thoroughbred Rehabilitation Centre and really kick started the whole retraining of racehorses thing, and got the scheme much needed publicity.


----------



## Steve L (24 June 2012)

Honeylight.  Roberto was a US bred but he never ran there and was ridden by a US jockey when, to everyone's surprise, he inflicted the only defeat in Brig' Gerards career in The Juddmonte at York.


----------



## Honeylight (24 June 2012)

Yes I know he was trained in Ireland by O Brian, but in my eyes he was a Yankee horse! The Brigadier represented British Breeding & that was at a pretty low point just then.
A shame Brigadier Gerard wasn't classically bred & didn't do too much to enhance British breeding in his stud career.


----------



## Steve L (25 June 2012)

So true. The Hislop's had many fine horses that did nothing at stud. Rather like the Morston and Blakeney's of this world.


----------

